# Need some advise on Racepads for Brembos



## JimNY (May 12, 2003)

I ran with the pads that came with the brembos on the track and they don't seem to be cutting it. Any recommendations on what type of race pads to use? 

Is there something that I can use for both street and race? I hear great things about Brakeman #3 but I also hear that they wear pretty fast and are also very noisy on the street. 

Can someone give me some advise on a good street/race pad that I can use without too much compromises on the street and if not, advise on just race pads and I will switch back to the brembo stock pads when I am back on the street. Any disadvantages to running two sets of pads? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------

